# Arcade Game: Super Mario World Slots...



## gooblax (Dec 20, 2008)

I started playing for the sole purpose of seeing how quickly I could lose the 200 credits that this game starts off with. After a couple of rounds, I get a 1750 bonus... and have not managed to lose a substantial amount of credits since.

1500 became 2500... 2200 became 4630... and just when I thought I was on a losing streak, 4500 turned into 6760. Very frustrating, considering I was trying to LOSE. 

Still determined to get to zero, I continued... only to get a payout of
[SIGN]12600 credits! :hissyfit:[/SIGN]

I give up!!!


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 20, 2008)

Poor Gooblax - wouldn't happen in the real casino....


----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## NicNak (Dec 20, 2008)

So true Jazzey.  It is the total opposite in a real casino.  Want to win, always lose. 

I feel your pain Gooblax.  I frequent the arcade and at times I think I just want the game to end, but want to see it through and I keep advancing :blush:


----------



## gooblax (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm going to go play Super Mario 64 on the N64 (if I can get it working)... No silly slot machines there!


----------



## NicNak (Dec 20, 2008)

gooblax said:


> I'm going to go play Super Mario 64 on the N64 (if I can get it working)... No silly slot machines there!



Awwww :support:


----------



## gooblax (Dec 20, 2008)

By the way, anyone familiar with the Windows OS... Notice anything interesting about my taskbar in the screenshot?


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 20, 2008)

No - I looked at it but didn't notice - looked at it twice now.  Mind you Gooblax, I may not be the most competent in the area - LOL.

Let's wait and see if others see something.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 20, 2008)

Cute  (There is a "Stop" button in the left bottom corner instead of "Start.")


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 20, 2008)

That is really cute!


----------



## NicNak (Dec 20, 2008)

gooblax said:


> By the way, anyone familiar with the Windows OS... Notice anything interesting about my taskbar in the screenshot?



That's funny Gooblax :lol:


----------



## gooblax (Dec 20, 2008)

Yep! My brother did it for me.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 20, 2008)

gooblax said:


> Yep! My brother did it for me.



That was nice of your brother to do something origional and fun for you on your computer


----------



## gooblax (Dec 21, 2008)

:agree: Although this was of course after he had changed the function of a couple of the letters on my keyboard, and made it so that simply right-clicking would open up the My Documents folder... over and over again.:! Brothers... gotta love 'em. 

All the talk of "credits" from my original post have now reminded me of Star Wars Episode One... (Had to cheat, couldn't remember the whole thing: SW Ep1 Quotes)
Watto: How are you going to pay for all this?
Qui-Gon: I have twenty thousand Republic dataries.
Watto: Republic credits? Republic credits are no good out here. I need something more real.
Qui-Gon: I don't have have anything else [waves hand] but credits will do fine.
Watto: No, they won't-a.
[Qui-Gon waves his hand more firmly]
Qui-Gon: Credits will do fine.
Watto: No, they won't-a. What? You think you're some kind of Jedi, waving your hand around like that? I'm a Toydarian, mind tricks don't work on me. Only money. No money, no parts, no deal!


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 21, 2008)

LOL Gooblax!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 21, 2008)

Daniel said:


> Cute  (There is a "Stop" button in the left bottom corner instead of "Start.")



I looked at that screenshot for a long time and totally missed it... well done, Daniel :2thumbs:


----------

